# ASUS A8R32-MVP Bios Update



## boecke (Jan 19, 2007)

Has anyone been able to actually connect to the ASUS download servers and update their BIOS?
Cheers.


----------



## boecke (Jan 20, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## bigafroyo (Jan 20, 2007)

i updated my bios with the asus update tool from www.asus.com downloaded 602 bios and flashed it with asus update tool.

one problem.. I CANNOT GET THIS MOTHERBOARD TO OVERCLOCK AT ALL AND MY A8R-MVP WOULD OVERCLOCK SAME RAM AND CPU.

if i try these settings i know that work on all my motherboards it wont post on my a8r32 mvp deluxe.

cpu specs and ram below 

3800 + athlon 64 single core revision e6 and 2gb pc3200 corsair xms 

i used to beable to overclock my ram to like 225 and keep my Hypertransport speed at 1 ghz.. on my old motherboards.

but if i try 

225 fsb x12 multiplier x1 ghz ht 200 mhz ram limit 100 mv cpu ram 2.65  overvolt and it wont boot.. the same settings used to work on my ecs ka1 mvp and a8r mvp.

i can only get 215 fsb x12 multi 600 mhz HTT cpu 1.55 200 mhz limit stable.....lowering the HTT lowers performance this sucks... why doesnt my damn a8r32 overclock worth a crap?.. can you overclock good?


----------



## boecke (Jan 20, 2007)

I managed to get it to 2.85ghz or so but the HTT Link was at around 600mhz.


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 21, 2007)

looking at this mobo to replace my dfi cfx3200 mobo based on same chipsets
did you guys have any trouble setting up
do you get reboots,freezes or cols boot issue like i have with the dfi cfx3200
as considering getting it to replace my dfi
only bought to use crossfire and have issues from start with dfi
does it setup without probs and any probs i have said
cheers


----------



## boecke (Jan 21, 2007)

It's a great board, I have to say.

Excellent overclocker when you know what you're doing, and it runs smooth.. I've had no problems with it so far, I managed to get my BIOS updated aswell by downloading from ASUS.com


----------



## technicks (Jan 21, 2007)

I have the board for two months and i have to rma because the bios takes like a few min to load. Tried everything nothing works. I'm going for AM2 and sell the rma'd board to my friend.
No more Asus for me.


----------



## boecke (Jan 21, 2007)

It's probably faulty then, there's no reason for why the BIOS should take minutes to load.
ASUS makes great motherboards.


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 21, 2007)

so am i wasting my time getting this instead of the dfi cfx3200 i have
all i want is a crossfire mobo to work out of the box and play with cpu and y later if i want
i have got the dfi cfx3200 down from cold boots,rebooting  and freezing  to just freezing
takes me 20-30 mins of it freezing and me rebooting  etc till it settles down,just tired of it
some times all the rebooting messes up my software for my hardware and have to reinstall


----------



## bigafroyo (Jan 21, 2007)

i would say the ECS KA1 MVP OVERCLOCKS BETTER... YOU CAN leave hypertransport at 1 ghz 
this a8r32 mvp is really stable good board.. but it simply sucks at overclocking.


----------



## bigafroyo (Jan 21, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> so am i wasting my time getting this instead of the dfi cfx3200 i have
> all i want is a crossfire mobo to work out of the box and play with cpu and y later if i want
> i have got the dfi cfx3200 down from cold boots,rebooting  and freezing  to just freezing
> takes me 20-30 mins of it freezing and me rebooting  etc till it settles down,just tired of it
> some times all the rebooting messes up my software for my hardware and have to reinstall



the ecs ka1 mvp is a really stable great overclocking motherboard.. i ruined mine by spilling liquid on it.. but was great untill then..

the asus a8r-mvp is really great and stable overclocks good.

the asus a8r32 mvp deluxe.. this motherboard is good and stable.. but sucks at overclocking.


----------



## bigafroyo (Jan 21, 2007)

the biggest problem child motherboards are DFI stay away from THEM.... ECS boards are much more stable than dfi.. not joking.. i have  a dead dfi nf4 sli-dr and infinity sli mobo.


----------



## technicks (Jan 21, 2007)

boecke said:


> It's probably faulty then, there's no reason for why the BIOS should take minutes to load.
> ASUS makes great motherboards.



You don't have to tell me Asus makes good boards. I know now that i don't like this board. So i won't buy the same board again. And it sucks with oc'ing. When you have to lower the HTT to 600 you know it's crap.


----------



## bigafroyo (Jan 21, 2007)

the only overclocking i do is memory 1:1 .. and i hate motherboards that make you lower hypertransport speed....in order to get it to boot.. the only board ive really seen that can handle like 1ghz htt with like 250 fsb overclock on good memory was ecs ka1 mvp only thing bad about the board was placement of sata ports.


----------



## pt (Jan 21, 2007)

technicks said:


> I'm going for AM2 and sell the rma'd board to my friend.
> No more Asus for me.



same here, don't go asus  
check the am2 user club for some good stuff for am2


----------



## bigafroyo (Jan 21, 2007)

what's the point of am2? DDR2 doesnt really make a difference over ddr socket 939 ..and they still perform the same at same clocks.

i have  a athlon 64 socket 939 2.0 ghz winchester and 3800+ venice 2.4 ghz, ever since ive owned these chips.. just been buying craploads of motherboards to try out for these cpu's to find best overclocking..ecs ka1 mvp and a8r-mvp overclocked the best.

the worst was dfi nf4 sli-dr and a8r32-mvp deluxe.

i see no point in going dualcore right now.. because even with crysis you wont need it..


----------



## pt (Jan 21, 2007)

bigafroyo said:


> what's the point of am2? DDR2 doesnt really make a difference over ddr socket 939 ..and they still perform the same at same clocks.



they overclock better


----------



## technicks (Jan 21, 2007)

bigafroyo said:


> what's the point of am2? DDR2 doesnt really make a difference over ddr socket 939 ..and they still perform the same at same clocks.
> 
> i have  a athlon 64 socket 939 2.0 ghz winchester and 3800+ venice 2.4 ghz, ever since ive owned these chips.. just been buying craploads of motherboards to try out for these cpu's to find best overclocking..ecs ka1 mvp and a8r-mvp overclocked the best.
> 
> ...



939 cpu are much harder to find. And i want better ram. Also cheaper.
And Dual Core is not only good for games you know.


----------



## pt (Jan 21, 2007)

technicks said:


> 939 cpu are much harder to find. And i want better ram. Also cheaper.
> And Dual Core is not only good for games you know.



have you checked the thread?
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=20800


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 21, 2007)

im not looking to overclock ,only want it to work without reboots,cold boots and freezes like im having with the dfi 3200
want to use my current cpu and hardware and new hardware i got for the dfi mobo on a crossfire setup on 939
only can get either asus crossfire mobos as no other out there
the asus a8r32-mvp will cost me delivered €165


----------



## bigafroyo (Jan 21, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> im not looking to overclock ,only want it to work without reboots,cold boots and freezes like im having with the dfi 3200
> want to use my current cpu and hardware and new hardware i got for the dfi mobo on a crossfire setup on 939
> only can get either asus crossfire mobos as no other out there
> the asus a8r32-mvp will cost me delivered €165



i have both, A8R-MVP which has 2 x8 pci express slots.. and the a8r32 mvp deluxe.. which has 2 x16  pci express slots.. but the the extra  2 x8 pci-e doesnt effect performance.. plus it's more expensive and doesnt overclock as good...so i would say get the A8R-MVP overclocks better..and dual x16 pcie is not needed neither does it effect performance...so that it's noticeable maybe like 1-2 fps difference.


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 21, 2007)

isn't there a hit in usb speed with A8R-MVP


----------



## bigafroyo (Jan 21, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> isn't there a hit in usb speed with A8R-MVP



it's using uli chipset...comparable to nforce4 usb performance.


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I would have to say the A8R32-MVP is the most stable board I have ever worked with.
It is the only board that has taken everything I have thrown at it and booted anyway.
Plus,...it is the only one that I have had that plays all my game's without crashing ,while being highly overclocked. 
Just my 2 cent's.


----------



## technicks (Jan 21, 2007)

pt said:


> have you checked the thread?
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=20800



I have checked. The Crosshaire is rediculous expensive. I would never buy it for that price.
And i don't really know about the sli boards. I'm not a Nvidia person. I want Crossfire. 
There are not many AM2 Crossfire board's. I could not find any that i liked.


----------



## pt (Jan 21, 2007)

technicks said:


> I have checked. The Crosshaire is rediculous expensive. I would never buy it for that price.
> And i don't really know about the sli boards. I'm not a Nvidia person. I want Crossfire.
> There are not many AM2 Crossfire board's. I could not find any that i liked.



you have a asus and a msi one's with crossfire, but both sucks ass 
here is a crossfre one, i heard it has some bugs  
http://us.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_pro....jsp?PRODUCT_ID=5075&CATEGORY_TYPE=LP&SITE=US
there's a ecs one too


----------



## technicks (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't know where i read it but to the article some SLI boards can do Crossfire to. Is that true?


----------



## pt (Jan 21, 2007)

technicks said:


> I don't know where i read it but to the article some SLI boards can do Crossfire to. Is that true?



really doubt about it, pheraps with some modded drivers, are you really thinking of doing crossfire soon?


----------



## technicks (Jan 21, 2007)

I was planning to go for X1950 pro in Crossfire but with the new dx10 card's coming i don't know for sure.
My firend wants to buy my 3700+, Asus board and ram. So i thought i could switch to AM2. Get a 4200 dual core, 2 gb ram and a new board.


----------



## pt (Jan 21, 2007)

technicks said:


> I was planning to go for X1950 pro in Crossfire but with the new dx10 card's coming i don't know for sure.



see, get a nforce chipset board  they're the best in overclock


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 21, 2007)

trying one last thing,if it dont work,will order a asus a8r32-mvp this week


----------



## technicks (Jan 21, 2007)

pt said:


> see, get a nforce chipset board  they're the best in overclock



Can you recommend me on for about the price of the Asus board. It was 120 euro.
Oh i see that my local hardware shop has the Crosshair for 210 euro's. That is more like it. Maybe if it drops a bit more i will get it. 
But first i have to rma the Asus.


----------



## bigafroyo (Jan 21, 2007)

SK-1 said:


> I would have to say the A8R32-MVP is the most stable board I have ever worked with.
> It is the only board that has taken everything I have thrown at it and booted anyway.
> Plus,...it is the only one that I have had that plays all my game's without crashing ,while being highly overclocked.
> Just my 2 cent's.



what settings do you use to overclock?


----------



## pt (Jan 21, 2007)

technicks said:


> Can you recommend me on for about the price of the Asus board. It was 120 euro.



send me the links of the shops you buy stuff 

look for this ones, they will probabily be under 120€  
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813136015
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813138026


----------



## technicks (Jan 21, 2007)

bigafroyo said:


> what settings do you use to overclock?



At the moment no oc'ng on the cpu.


----------



## technicks (Jan 21, 2007)

pt said:


> send me the links of the shops you buy stuff
> 
> look for this ones, they will probabily be under 120€
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813136015
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813138026



http://www.alternate.nl/html/index.html
http://perfectsystems.nl/
http://azerty.nl/

It's in Dutch but fairly easy to navigate.
Thanks.


----------



## pt (Jan 21, 2007)

check this ones m8  

http://www.perfect-systems.nl/compu...nity-nf-ultraii-m2-g-(nforce4u-atx-sam2).html
http://azerty.nl/producten/product_detail/259/9621/abit-kn9-sli.html
http://azerty.nl/producten/product_detail/259/12191/ecs-ka3-mvp-v1-0a-.html
http://www.alternate.nl/html/productDetails.html?artno=GEED03

forget about the abit one, poor overclocker, the ecs has crossfire capability


----------



## technicks (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks a lot man.  I wil look into those board's. Not to expensive either. I just saw that i can get a 4200 dual core for 130 euro's already. 
Have to save up some money next month.


----------



## technicks (Jan 21, 2007)

Btw. is this really a good board DFI Infinity NF UltraII-M2 looks kinda cheap to me but i could be wrong.

That ECS board looks good to me and it's Crossfire to.


----------



## pt (Jan 21, 2007)

technicks said:


> Btw. is this really a good board DFI Infinity NF UltraII-M2 looks kinda cheap to me but i could be wrong.
> 
> That ECS board looks good to me and it's Crossfire to.



the dfi is pretty good from what i've read  
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2006/07/13/ecs_ka3_mvp_motherboard/10.html - ecs review

http://www.pcmoddingmy.com/e107_plugins/content/content.php?content.377 - dfi review


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 24, 2007)

have been talking to few other user i know and the say go with asus a8r32-mvp if im not going mad in overclocking which im not,just want to use crossfire
will order during the week when supplier get in
he's only getting 3 as not made anymore


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey Keltic, sorry to hear your still having dramas bro.  You must be pullin your freakin hair out by now.  I will do some research into that board and see what I can find.


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 24, 2007)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Hey Keltic, sorry to hear your still having dramas bro.  You must be pullin your freakin hair out by now.  I will do some research into that board and see what I can find.



i have spent over 750 euros to  get dfi cfx3200 and still no resolve,just a unfinished mobo i have 
so looking at the asus a8r32-mvp for 939 for crossfire just to work without yoo much overclock ,if any
have spent enough and need a holiday
was in hospital last night with family as my mother had a mild heart attack ,was there till early hours ,so not in mood to play anymore with thsi dfi cfx3200,its won
so selling it and getting a asus la8r32-mvp jsut to work out of box with curent hardware and will see at end of year about new setup or after xmass
need a holiday  with family and spent enough on this
so cheers too all here
your a good bunch of guys with good help

hi DrunkenMafia
sure if you find out good or bad ,let me know,please be good as all i can get in 939 crossfire here in euro zone and not going to buy to go am2 as not worth it too me
cheers


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jan 24, 2007)

Have you tried buying a board from ebay in the UK or something like that?  It seems very strange that you still cannnot get that board going.  I would be inclined to rma the thing if I was you.

GL


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 24, 2007)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Have you tried buying a board from ebay in the UK or something like that?  It seems very strange that you still cannnot get that board going.  I would be inclined to rma the thing if I was you.
> 
> GL



here the deal
i bought it off ebay.co.uk as seller bought a good few off  e -retailer to make money
was hinted by dfi that it would be diffcult form me to get rma,so i got the seller to give me copy of invoice
so here my thing
i could rma it and either get same back or simuilar and go through it all over again 
and never get sorted as some have posted and done and sold in end 
so by selling and moving on with different mobo
weary about dfi at moment,could get expert off them if they would exchange which would accept,dont think its going to happen
So just cutting my losses
cheers


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 25, 2007)

anyone here in euro zone have a e trader who sells this mobo as mine won't be gettting any more as he can't get


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 29, 2007)

which is better
abit AT8-32 CROSSFIRE OR ASUS A8R32-MVP


----------



## noneed4me2 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey get the Asus as I will be getting onein a couple of weeks and we can work together setting it up and work out any issues. I have read alot over at Asustek support forum and these boards do overclock well and have a auto overclock feature, and have an extra PCI slot and a pci/ex1 slot, i was looking at a nice SATA 3.0 pci/e x1 addin card w/4 SATA ports which if you use a one slot cooler X1950 pro card will fit and with the pros on slot cooler design all your PCI slots are free. I am thinking of adding an Asus physics card and nice souncard, maybe a PVR card as well.


----------



## Nicholson (Jan 30, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> which is better
> abit AT8-32 CROSSFIRE OR ASUS A8R32-MVP



The Asus.
Dont know what people are saying about it being rubbish for clocking. mines running at 400MHz FSB as i type this, HTT 1200MHz althlon 64 3000 on a 7multi 2800MHz solid as a rock


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 30, 2007)

asus will be arriving next week
cheers


----------



## noneed4me2 (Feb 10, 2007)

This is sorta off topic but others talked about getting an x1950 pro vs waiting till more DX10 cards are out, I am running Vista Ultimate x64 in a dual boot config with my X800 GTO@16p and my system rates a 4.9 and vista flies on my machine, i love the GUI and will be using this and XP on my A8R32 in a dual boot setup also, but probably the 32 bit version.


----------



## kelticknight (Feb 17, 2007)

hi all
got the asus a8r32-mvp deluxe,was busy,just got going during the week,and it works without any probs  
reformatted drive again and installed xp fresha and all the hardware
been running few days,no freezes,reboots and ramdom rebooting, 
finally.running in crossfire with a crossfire mobo
chers all
thanks tony for site to get the asus


----------



## Grings (Feb 17, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> hi all
> got the asus a8r32-mvp deluxe,was busy,just got going during the week,and it works without any probs
> reformatted drive again and installed xp fresha and all the hardware
> been running few days,no freezes,reboots and ramdom rebooting,
> ...



well done, after all that grief with that dfi thats good to hear


----------



## kelticknight (Feb 17, 2007)

ITS  great to boot a system and no probs 
releaved,said to myself,this is going too good,
its my first asus mobo nad have to say good kit ,even for crossfire
will get a dx10 ati card at end of year to add to it and then maybe a second if its worth it
for now will enjoy and gaming


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have said it before,this board is rock stable and takes a lot of BS I throw at it without a hiccup!


----------



## kelticknight (Feb 22, 2007)

SK-1 said:


> I have said it before,this board is rock stable and takes a lot of BS I throw at it without a hiccup!



been running a week without any probs
dont know myself


----------



## TonyDevon (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello everybody, have to agree with Kelticknight and SK-1, after months of trying to get my DFI CFX3200 stable I threw in the towel and bought the ASUS A8R32-MVP Deluxe and what a contrast. This board is everything the DFI wasn't it just works out of the box,  installed Vista Home Premium 64 bit and the drivers were all found without need for the m/board drivers disc, AMAZING !!!! I am really happy with the board got the X2 4800 running at 2.6 GHz no probs and crossfire works a treat.


----------



## kelticknight (Feb 23, 2007)

hey
tony
good to hear you got sorted too
was bad deal with the dfi
pity ,the dfi was nice board,just poor quality with problems
happy with asus
what a contrast between the 2
not looking to upgrade till end of year or maybe longer
might get a fx60 to replace my x2 4400+,but ,at moment no hurry  as the fx60 still over priced
p.s tony ,welcome to the forums here,good bunch of guys


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Nicholson said:


> The Asus.
> Dont know what people are saying about it being rubbish for clocking. mines running at 400MHz FSB as i type this, HTT 1200MHz althlon 64 3000 on a 7multi 2800MHz solid as a rock


It is great.I run mine closer to 1300HTT.They did a good job on this board.


----------

